# How do I add a guest name with WorldMark?



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2017)

I advertised and rented a week at WorldMark Anaheim, one bedroom (less than my cost on the stupid thing, with taxes and housekeeping fees), and I am wondering how to add a guest name?  I reserved four one bedrooms for our family, thinking all of us would go for D23, and now we aren't all going, just two units is all we are using, so I kept the weeks, in case I could get someone to rent one or two of them. 

I am looking at the reservations online and they have our name, but it seems I cannot add another name without a call.  Is this going to cost me something?


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 5, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I advertised and rented a week at WorldMark Anaheim, one bedroom (less than my cost on the stupid thing, with taxes and housekeeping fees), and I am wondering how to add a guest name?  I reserved four one bedrooms for our family, thinking all of us would go for D23, and now we aren't all going, just two units is all we are using, so I kept the weeks, in case I could get someone to rent one or two of them.
> 
> I am looking at the reservations online and they have our name, but it seems I cannot add another name without a call.  Is this going to cost me something?



No charge, but you have to call.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you for your quick response.  How far out can I book as a resale owner?


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 5, 2017)

13 months, same as developer purchasers. You have to book a week at a time if you book at 13 months. Any start day, and you can book longer than a week. Just the check in day needs to be within 13 months.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2017)

Resale or not ,  13 months


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2017)

Have you considered cancelling the extra reservations?  For most folks, this is a viable idea -- but I do recall your saying your points were close to expiring. 

Agreeing with above:
* Create the guest cert via phone call to WM's Reservation line.
* No fee for the Guest Cert.
* Reservations windows for 'guests' match all windows for personal/owner use _except_ Bonus Time.  Bonus Time reservations for guests are limited to 5-days before check-in.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Have you considered cancelling the extra reservations?  For most folks, this is a viable idea -- but I do recall your saying your points were close to expiring.
> 
> Agreeing with above:
> * Create the guest cert via phone call to WM's Reservation line.
> ...



A point of clarification

Reservations made in the bonus time window but paid for with credits  rather than cash. Can be assigned to a guest


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> A point of clarification
> 
> Reservations made in the bonus time window but paid for with credits  rather than cash. Can be assigned to a guest


Agreed.  But would you call any reservation_ booked on credits,_ regardless of when it was booked, Bonus Time?  {No big deal, just ribbing you.}


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you have points close to expiry, I think you would generally be better off selling the points by transferring them than trying a last minute reservation. You can generally get 7 cents per point for one time use points, maybe a bit less for very short expiry, or a bit more for longer dated ones.


----------

